# Not producing milk



## Country-Brooks Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have a 5 year old second freshener who had a troubled delivery a week ago. The kid had both legs backward and head turned down. I went in an pulled it out but the kid was already dead. The first time the doe kidded was at two years old. Since then, she would never breed because she was too over-weight. I got the weight off and she bred so i dried her up from being in milk for 2 and a half years. She was only giving about 3 lbs. a day though. This time when she kidded, she did not fill up pre-kidding and has yet to come into milk. Does anyone know a way to help bring her into milk??
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NO MILK WHAT SO EVER???
milking 3 times a day and feeding alfalfa pellets plus giving her some cmpk would be my only guess.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Where is the calcium coming from in her diet? Also normally we would give oxytocin to stimulate her to bring in milk. Giving her calcium like Sondra siad (CMPK) and if you aren't feeding alfalfa hay and who is in the south $$$ start slowly giving her alfalfa pellets. Feeding alot of soy? Vicki


----------



## Country-Brooks Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Honestly, I dont know all of the info on the feed. I DO know that it is a Co-Op Feed. "16% protein milk goat enhancer". Most all of the people in the area feed it. And no, i dont feed alfalfa hay. Just a high quality grass hay. Upon kidding, she received Bo-Se, 20cc MFO Solution then 10cc for 2 more days, and 20cc Amino Acids then 10cc for 2 more days. Like i said, i had to reach in and turn the kid so she has been on penicillin to prevent an infection. She IS giving about two squirts a day from each side. I put her on the stand and massage her udder twice a day. 

Cody


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Than I would say you have a uterine infection. Usually your first symptom is no milk, way before fever starts. I would lutelyse her and if you don't AI, find someone who does or a vet who does and infuse her uteurs with tetracycline. I would have her on Naxcel during this time.

You wouldn't be having to use anything for hypocalcemia or milk fever in your does before kidding or after if you would put readibly absorbable calcium in her diet instead of relying on calcium sorbate and calcium carbonate in her lactation pellet, which she obviously isn't absorbing. She can only absrob minerals like this for normal times of her life, certainly not the last 50 days of pregnancy or early milking.

We have some great articles on hypocalcemia and the like by Sue Reith in goatkeeping 101, worth the read. Plus on alfalfa the bonus is, you can plumet the protein of your grain down to 12% oats, and quit feeding byproducts from a mill. How do they get from 11% to 16%? Soy? Cotton seed? Fish and feather meal? Take a look at some of the goats of the folks on this website...the difference is alfalfa. These are dairy animals. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Most of the time when animals dont "come into milk" its from that they dont have the Ca in the diet. Most of the time with dairy goats you SLUG the Ca to them in the last few months before kidding. That can be done in a couple of different ways. You can use a high Ca hay...alfalfa, legume. Grass hay does not have much Ca at all. If all you have is grass hay then you can get a specail mineral mix from a mill most of the time that has a higher level of Ca. 

With a hard kidding and with her being over weight that long I would be concerned about fatty liver in her. That is where the liver has stopped to a point and now is starting again. That is one of the things that you have to watch with fatter animals that are now bred. The best way is to get her slimmed back down before you breed her. They should never be above a body score of 4. I like to see them more alone the lines of about a 3 to 3.5 at dry off. That means that she has a good amount of flesh on her to take them though kidding. 

Also, was she due about at the birthing date? Sometime if they are early then they will have a time coming into milk. All that is the hormones are just chatching up to the body.

The CMPK will not hurt her at all. Infact will help with her reproductive tract to get back in order. A common practice in commerical herds is that after the 3 kidding they get CMPK no matter what. They pop out the kids and then are giving CMPK.

There is hormones that you can give in an order to get her back into milk. That is used alot in the dairy cattle when a C-section has been proformed.

Ken in MO


----------



## Country-Brooks Farm (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually, she kidded 6 days LATE.? And the kis was a small kid.


----------

